# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  المتواليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات تربيع ...

## Deimos

*كلنا نعلم بأن الزعيم هزم الهليل ثمان مرات علي التوالي لكن البعض منا لايعلم بأن الزعيم هزم الهليل ثمان مرات علي التوالي مرتان (( 8 تربيع )) .. الأولي في الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي والثانية في الستينيات .. وإليكم التفاصيل أدناه للإفادة ...






كورنر :
أصلو النجم خلقوه أصلاً للرجم ..
*

----------


## Deimos

*لقراءة المحتوي إضغط علي الصورة للتكبير أو إحفظها في الجهاز أولاً ...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

لقراءة المحتوي إضغط علي الصورة للتكبير أو إحفظها في الجهاز أولاً ...



هي وينا ياعبدو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الله يرحم
مافاضل لينا غير تاريخ
الليلة بقينا نفرح لو الزومة عكس ليه كورتين
وقلق شات في القون ولاسانا قطع باص
ونعمل احتفال لو الفريق لعب تلاتة باصات صاح
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*جنس الكلام الزى ده الجايب لينا الحقد والحسد 

وعامل عقد وغيرة واحساس بالدونية

تسلم اخى عبدالعزيز
*

----------


## jafaros

*آآآآخ أصبحنا نعيش علي تأريخ لم نعصاره 
يارب ترجع أيام زمان
تخريمة :
الله يجازيك يا كاربوني
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ان شاء الله نرجع المريخ لي ايام المتواليات 

بس نشد حيلنا ونعمل ..

تحياتي عبد العزيز ومشكور
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

هي وينا ياعبدو



معليش ياحبوب قصدي الصورتين في المشاركة الأولي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*ملخص للمتوالية الأولي للناس البلبسو نظارات ...

المتوالية الأولي في الخمسينيات ...

المبارة الأولي : 2/0
17/8/1951 م - كأس المدن الثلاثة

المباراة الثانية : 3/0
17/9/1951 م - مباراة ودية

المباراة الثالثة : 2/1
28/9/1951 م - الباراة قبل النهائية لكأس همفري

المباراة الرابعة : 2/0
الخميس نوفمبر 1951 م

المباراة الخامسة : 4/1
12/12/1951 م - دوري أمدرمان

المباراة السادسة : 4/2
27/3/1952 م - المباراة قبل النهائية بكأس أحمد حسن يس شيخ الجزائريين بالخرطوم

المباراة السابعة : 1/0
20/4/1952 م -كأس أبوالعلا المباراة قبل النهائية

المباراة الثامنة : 2/1
9/8/1952 م - مباراة ودية
*

----------


## Deimos

*ملخص للمتوالية الثانية ...

المتوالية االثانية في الستينيات ...

المبارة الأولي : 1/0
16/3/1962 م


المباراة الثانية : 3/1
8/4/1962 م - هي أول مباراة تحت الأضواء الكاشفة في إفتتاح إضاءة إستاد الخرطوم


المباراة الثالثة : 1/0
19/5/1962 م - إفتتاح إستاد الموردة


المباراة الرابعة : 2/0
31/5/1962 م - كأس الدوق هرر


المباراة الخامسة : 1/0
21/6/1962 م 


المباراة السادسة : 2/1
9/9/1962 م - نهائي كأس الدوري


المباراة السابعة : 3/0
28/9/1962 م - كأس البلدية


المباراة الثامنة : 2/0
21/2/1963 م - كأس رمضان


*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الله يرحم
مافاضل لينا غير تاريخ
الليلة بقينا نفرح لو الزومة عكس ليه كورتين
وقلق شات في القون ولاسانا قطع باص
ونعمل احتفال لو الفريق لعب تلاتة باصات صاح









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

آآآآخ أصبحنا نعيش علي تأريخ لم نعصاره 
يارب ترجع أيام زمان
تخريمة :
الله يجازيك يا كاربوني



الكوكب الأحمر يارائع .. الحبيب جعفروز .. سرني مروركما

ربنا يصلح الحال والقادم أحلي بإذن الله

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

جنس الكلام الزى ده الجايب لينا الحقد والحسد 

وعامل عقد وغيرة واحساس بالدونية

تسلم اخى عبدالعزيز



سارق الفرح ياغالي .. تشرفت بمرورك ..

كورنر :
عين الحسود فيها عود
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ان شاء الله نرجع المريخ لي ايام المتواليات 

بس نشد حيلنا ونعمل ..

تحياتي عبد العزيز ومشكور



إن شاء الله يا مجد الدين .. وتشكر علي المرور
*

----------


## احمد نجيب

*ربنا يعيد الايام الجميله دي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد نجيب
					

ربنا يعيد الايام الجميله دي



آمين يارب ...


*

----------

